# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  mmpi

## Delmem210118a

Σήμερα πέρασα μεγάλη αγωνία αλλά ευτυχώς όλα οκ..
εχθές έκανα το τεστ MMPI, που είναι ένα παγκοσμίου κύρους τεστ προσωπικότητας, με 500 ερωτήσεις και 8 μετρητές ψευδους και κάμποσες κλίμακες..
Ευτυχώς βγήκε νορμάλ... Καλά όχι τελείως, έχω κυκλοθυμία και άγχος (κοινώς είμαι μουρλή όπως λέει και ο άντρας μου), αλλά ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε εντάξει, δεν έδειξε κάτι εξαιρετικό.. ευτυχώς, γιατί δε θα μπορούσα ούτε να δουλέψω (εργάζομαι στην εκπαίδευση) ούτε και να υιοθετήσω παιδί, που τόσο πολύ θέλω...


Το έχει κάνει κάποιος από εσάς?

----------


## Giota87

Καλησπέρα. Που το έκανες; πως μπορώ να το κάνω κ εγώ;

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Σήμερα πέρασα μεγάλη αγωνία αλλά ευτυχώς όλα οκ..
> εχθές έκανα το τεστ MMPI, που είναι ένα παγκοσμίου κύρους τεστ προσωπικότητας, με 500 ερωτήσεις και 8 μετρητές ψευδους και κάμποσες κλίμακες..
> Ευτυχώς βγήκε νορμάλ... Καλά όχι τελείως, έχω κυκλοθυμία και άγχος (κοινώς είμαι μουρλή όπως λέει και ο άντρας μου), αλλά ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε εντάξει, δεν έδειξε κάτι εξαιρετικό.. ευτυχώς, γιατί δε θα μπορούσα ούτε να δουλέψω (εργάζομαι στην εκπαίδευση) ούτε και να υιοθετήσω παιδί, που τόσο πολύ θέλω...
> 
> 
> Το έχει κάνει κάποιος από εσάς?


Καλησπέρα αυτο το τεστ το εκανα και εγω σου βγαζει την διάγνωση σου;

----------

